# Car Repair Hertfordshire



## tombarber92 (Dec 18, 2012)

So I had a little accident a while back when we had some snow...

After spending most of the day at work clearing snow for customers (I work at a self storage company) so they could move their cars with ease. I started on my trip home, was all going swell thought "wow the roads are pretty good tonight!". :driver: Then...I turned into a side road and the car didn't stop turning! Hit a lamp post and damaged my car. :doublesho

So I've been getting quotes for the repair and they range from £350-£1000, as a student, who's currently working one day a week, I don't exactly have £1000 sitting in my pocket.

I was looking into doing the bulk of the work myself and getting a shop to do the final paint and that'll still cost me around £650! Any recommendations of where to go in Hertfordshire/Watford area or how to do it on the cheap but get the nice finish I would like would be greatly received. Pictures below of the damage.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/r6oqoqbnzg5lil6/Photo 22-01-2013 14 02 45.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gvzq0q3svnzdqwf/Photo 22-01-2013 14 02 37.jpg


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

It may be an idea to look for a second hand wing, you may find one in same colour if your lucky, head light if needed could be second hand also. Then bumper would just need to be repaired. 
Are you sure there's no suspension damage as it does look like the wheels been hit aswell judging by the broken wheel trim.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I used to rent a unit straight across from Langley Autocraft in Kings Langley, couple miles from watford.
The work I seen of them was always decent, did a few panels on one of my customers cars, and they didn't leave the bodyshop hologramming or dirt in the paint ect.. Don't know their prices though.

They are in
Happy Valley Industrial Estate
Kings Langley
WD4 8HD


----------



## tombarber92 (Dec 18, 2012)

Was looking into doing the prep work with breakers panels ect but the price difference seems like it'll only be £200 so I'm wondering whether its worth the risk of me messing something up! All the mechanics were checked a couple of days after, steering was off 2mm and everything else was all good.


----------

